# Toleranz bei if-Anweisungen einstellen:



## Kafkalasch (7. Juli 2008)

Hi mal,
ich habe folgendes Problem, hier ist erst mal der Quelltext von dem was ich bereits habe:

---------------------------------------------------------------
package reifendruck;

import java.io.*;

/**
 *
 * @author Kafkalasch
 */

public class Main {
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException{
        BufferedReader inPut =
                new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader (System.in));

        String inData;
        int vorneRechts, vorneLinks, hintenRechts, hintenLinks;
        boolean druck = true;

        System.out.println("Reifendruck: rechter Vorderreifen:");
        inData = inPut.readLine();
        vorneRechts = Integer.parseInt(inData);
        if(vorneRechts < 35 || vorneRechts > 45)
          {  System.out.println("Warnung: Der Reifendruck ist außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs");
             druck = false; 
             System.out.println();
          }   
        System.out.println("Reifendruck: linker Vorderreifen:");
        inData = inPut.readLine();
        vorneLinks = Integer.parseInt(inData);
        if(vorneLinks < 35 || vorneLinks > 45)
          {  System.out.println("Warnung: Der Reifendruck ist außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs");
             druck = false; 
             System.out.println();
          }
        System.out.println("Reifendruck: rechter Hinterreifen:");
        inData = inPut.readLine();
        hintenRechts = Integer.parseInt(inData);
        if(hintenRechts < 35 || hintenRechts > 45)
          {  System.out.println("Warnung: Der Reifendruck ist außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs");
             druck = false;   
             System.out.println();
          }
        System.out.println("Reifendruck: linker Hinterreifen:");
        inData = inPut.readLine();
        hintenLinks = Integer.parseInt(inData);
        if(hintenLinks < 35 || hintenLinks > 45)
          {  System.out.println("Warnung: Der Reifendruck ist außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs");
             druck = false;   
             System.out.println();
          }
        System.out.println();

        if (druck == true)
           { 
             if(vorneRechts == vorneLinks && hintenRechts == hintenLinks)
                 System.out.println("Reifendruck ist OK");
             else

                 System.out.println("Reifendruck ist NICHT in Ordnung!");
           }
        else
             {System.out.println("Reifendruck ist NICHT in Ordnung!#2");

        System.out.println("Programm ist beendet.");

 }

}}
---------------------------------------------------------------

und ich würde gerne eine Toleranz statt dem strengen == einstellen, sprich folgende Aufgabe lösen:

Reifen müssen nicht genau den gleichen Druck haben. Verändern Sie Ihr Programm aus Aufgabe 3, so dass sich die beiden Vorder- und Hinterräder in einem Toleranzbereich von 3 psi bewegen dürfen. 
Output:
-------------
Reifendruck: rechter Vorderreifen
35
Reifendruck: linker Vorderreifen
37
Reifendruck: rechter Hinterreifen
41
Reifendruck: linker Hinterreifen
44

Reifendruck ist OK
-------------
Wie stell ich das ein?


----------



## zerix (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

muss sich der rechte Vorderreifen zu dem linken Vorderreifen in dieser Toleranz bewegen oder die Vorderreifen zu den Hinterreifen?
Aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich im Moment nicht ganz was dein Problem ist. 
Mal so als Beispiel

```
int toleranz = vorneRechts - vorneLinks
if(toleranz <= 3 && toleranz >=-3){

}
```

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Kafkalasch (8. Juli 2008)

Hier ist was ich bereits gemacht habe:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aufgabe 3 — Reifendruck
Die beiden vorderen Reifen eines Autos sollten beide den gleichen Reifendruck haben. Ebenso sollten die beiden hinteren Reifen den gleichen Reifendruck haben, aber nicht unbedingt den gleichen wie die Vorderreifen. Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das den Reifendruck der vier Reifen einliest und dann eine Meldung ausgibt, ob der Reifendruck in Ordnung ist. 

Reifendruck: rechter Vorderreifen
38
Reifendruck: linker Vorderreifen
38
Reifendruck: rechter Hinterreifen
42
Reifendruck: linker Hinterreifen
42

Reifendruck ist OK

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aufgabe 4 — Reifendruck zum Zweiten
Es genügt nicht, dass der Reifendruck der beiden Vorder- und Hinterräder der gleiche ist. Beide Reifendrücke müssen sich innerhalb eines bestimmten Bereichs befinden. Erweitern Sie das Pogramm aus Aufgabe 3. Es soll überprüfen, ob sich der Druck aller Reifen zwischen 35 und 45 befindet. Befindet sich ein Reifen außerhalb dieses Bereichs, wird sofort eine Warnmeldung ausgegeben. Danach fährt das Programm mit dem Einlesen und Verarbeiten der Werte fort. 

Reifendruck: rechter Vorderreifen
32
Warnung: Der Reifendruck ist außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs

Reifendruck: linker Vorderreifen
32
Warnung: Der Reifendruck ist außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs

Reifendruck: rechter Hinterreifen
42
Reifendruck: linker Hinterreifen
42

Der Reifendruck ist nicht in Ordnung!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und machen muss ich jetzt nur mehr diese Aufgabe:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aufgabe 5 — Reifendruck zum Dritten
Reifen müssen nicht genau den gleichen Druck haben. Verändern Sie Ihr Programm aus Aufgabe 3, so dass sich die beiden Vorder- und Hinterräder in einem Toleranzbereich von 3 psi bewegen dürfen. 

Reifendruck: rechter Vorderreifen
35
Reifendruck: linker Vorderreifen
37
Reifendruck: rechter Hinterreifen
41
Reifendruck: linker Hinterreifen
44

Reifendruck ist OK
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das heißt der Unterschied zwischen den Vorderreifendrücken (stimmt die Mehrzahlbildung in dem Fall?) darf nicht mehr als 3 betragen. Dassebe trifft dann eben auch auf die Hinterreifen seperat zu.

Oh, ich merk gerade, dass du meine Frage beantwortet hast^^, dankeschön, vielen vielen dank, jetzt kann ich wieder weitermachen!


----------

